# 2011 Garmin-Cervelo jersey



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5217845135/

That's one fine looking jersey, though it looks very similar to team Sky's kit.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Reminds of Sky 2010 from the front, yes, even if it was cleaner. It also reminds of the 2010 Cervélo jersey, but it seems like those ugly mirrored half *é*'s on he stomach are gone.

We haven't seen the back, and those *é*'s on the shoulders are quite distinct.We haven't seen the sorts either; Maybe the argyle was overcome by gravity?

Anyway it's good not to see that murky orange. I bet style council Castelli made sure of that.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

I opened it up and thought it was an article about Sky........Paul and Phil are going to have a hard time telling the two teams apart


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks exactly like the Sky kit. Is the designer of the Sky kit going to sue?


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

waldo425 said:


> That looks exactly like the Sky kit. Is the designer of the Sky kit going to sue?


Argyle pipping on sleeves, and we haven't seen the lower half of the jersey. I'm betting with as much as Slipstream has vested in being the "Argyle Armada" the lower half has some distinguishing features.


And I agree, hopefully the orange is gone.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*a dominance of black*

meh, like the argyle trim


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Not a fan of it. I likes the bright Orange and light blue. It had them standing out i nthe pack.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I like it, but I like the SKY kit as well.
Agree that it is too close in design to the SKY kit.
I thought the "old" Cervelo Test Team kit was nice and liked the bold graphics with the "e" design - which they seem to have retained in the sleeves.

On a scale from 1 to 10, I'd say it's an 8 - really only loseing points because of the argyle remnants (insert vomiting sound) and the derivitive SKY-like colors.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

atpjunkie said:


> meh, like the argyle trim


Yeah, too much black. I don't think I'd be real happy about that if I were a rider.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Too bad there's no orange. I liked the orange and blue, as well. We'll see when we can see the rest of the kit.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Boring looking jersey. I do miss the orange, but the jersey in general is very unimaginative.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was hoping for a little more from these guys... but overall, Cervelo's got a very clean look, almost to the point of being boring now. I don't care at all for their new bike styling, so I was hoping Garmin's argyle would spruce up those bikes.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*When the going gets hot, the hot change jersey colors!*



AJL said:


> Yeah, too much black. I don't think I'd be real happy about that if I were a rider.


Look for a white summer version - just like Cervelo TT did.
Just reverse the black and white on this one and you have a pretty good idea how a summer jersey might look.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

As the other kits are coming out, this one is climbing in my estimation.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Best looking one, so far!


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

The UCI should have some basic rules about uniform design. This looks identical to Sky. How will you tell the difference from the tv helicopter shots? Just another example of the UCI governing skills.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

there really isn't enough of it to judge all the way. its isn't bad looking, it just isn't super interesting yet.

Both the old Cervelo and old Garmin kits were first class looking (to me) so this is a bit anti-climactic.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Sky kit was better, this takes the same understated idea then ruins it by cluttering it with irritating little logos by crappy companies. TATA Consultancy FFS. What next, sanitary towels and stairlifts?


----------



## tgregory00 (Dec 2, 2010)

A switch to Cervelo... Interesting


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

I happen to work for TATA and we are very proud of our sponsership of the Cervelo Test Teamand now the Cervelo-Garmin team.

Without sponsers there would be more Pegasus issues in the peleton.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Fignon's Barber said:


> The UCI should have some basic rules about uniform design. This looks identical to Sky. How will you tell the difference from the tv helicopter shots? Just another example of the UCI governing skills.


You really think the front of the Garmin-Cervelo looks like the back of the Team Sky? Really?


----------



## tgregory00 (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn't say the switch was bad, just interesting.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Here's the full kit. No orange, and not much more argyle than we saw in the initial teaser.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

On one hand, I like it for the simplicity. On the other, I miss the argyle and think the large white panel on the shoulders is very oddly placed.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a miss. It's not as good as last year's Sky jersey and they've lost the distinctive orange and blue argyle.



> I happen to work for TATA and we are very proud of our sponsership of the Cervelo Test Teamand now the Cervelo-Garmin team.
> 
> Without sponsers there would be more Pegasus issues in the peleton.


Naturally I don't object to companies sponsoring cycling teams and I'd be delighted if my employer did just that. But some sponsors have more street cred than others. Sadly most cycling teams are sponsored by companies making either truly boring products (flooring, contact lenses, anti-snoring aids) or which are the embodiment of modern evils (Sky, LiquiGas). Given that, you'd better produce a great looking jersey, as shown by Sky, Movistar and LiquiGas. :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

It's a hit with me. But then I've only designed three jerseys in my cycling career...


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's some different angles of the kit.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> It's a miss. It's not as good as last year's Sky jersey and they've lost the distinctive orange and blue argyle.
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I don't object to companies sponsoring cycling teams and I'd be delighted if my employer did just that. But some sponsors have more street cred than others. Sadly most cycling teams are sponsored by companies making either truly boring products (flooring, contact lenses, anti-snoring aids) or which are the embodiment of modern evils (Sky, LiquiGas). Given that, you'd better produce a great looking jersey, as shown by Sky, Movistar and LiquiGas. :thumbsup:


Really looks very little like the Sky jersey (which looked like crap last year. For a team flashy enough to use Jags, their jersey screamed "phoned in".)


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Boring. Easily forgotten in the years to come.Yawn. What more can I say. They took last year's Cervelo kit and whipped a few new sponsors on it. Next.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

meh ..


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Really looks very little like the Sky jersey (which looked like crap last year. For a team flashy enough to use Jags, their jersey screamed "phoned in".)


It's these differences in opinion that make life interesting. I thought the Sky jersey was the classiest last year (LiquiGas being a close second), Milram's the most fun and Footon's the most, um, daring... The best thing about the Garmin jersey last year was that it was distinctive among all the red/black clones.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Lots of Black, but still, considering what else is coming out in the form of 2011 kits, I still think Movistar and Garmin are at the top of the heap design-wise.

Huge fight for the bottom - right now Saxo is fighting hard (with Radio Shanty) for the basement with that stupid eagle head motif!


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

The funny thing is that there was speculation on the Velominati website about what the new kit would look like and I posted a mock up of what I thought it might look like (incorporating the WC rainbow colors for Thor) and I came surprisingly close (except for my misspelling Garmin, Doh!)


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I, like many others, keep comparing this to the 2010 Sky kit... but does anyone have any idea what the 2011 Sky kit may look like? Any change other than the new sponsor?? ... Maybe Sky should reverse their colours and go for a Blue kit with a Black stripe


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I also have heard that they're adding IG Markets' logo to the now-black collar, but more substantial change may follow too - a predominantly sky-blue jersey would be interesting now that Milram has gone and Garmin have gone for black...


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

Needs more argyle.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Less IS More*



jswilson64 said:


> Needs more argyle.


"Needs no argyle." - fixed.
Lets save the argyle for grandpa's sweatervest.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Team Garmin-Cervelo 
Official Tour of Qatar roster:

Jack Bobridge
Roger Hammond
Heinrich Haussler
Andreas Klier
Daniel Lloyd
Travis Meyer
Gabriel Rasch
Johan Van Summeren


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

LostViking said:


> "Needs no argyle." - fixed.
> Lets save the argyle for grandpa's sweatervest.


the argyle is what made Garmin's kit cool.

I bought me a full kit from PBK, when it was going for crazy low prices 

matches my Colnago LX10 paintjob


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

agree needs more argyle


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

*Brazilian champ*

From cyclingnews.com https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/procycling-visits-garmin-cervelo-in-girona/157246








I like this one, seems like soccor fans would, too.


----------

